# Fort Mcrea camp out.



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I had a long action packed weekend. I drove down to Miami on Wed with my buddy Duayne to my cousin Andy's. We went out on the town then went golfing the next morning and to a Spring Training game in the afternoon. After the game we made the long drive back up, got a couple hr's sleep then headed out to Fort Mcrea to camp for the weekend.

We got camp set up just before dark on Friday night and took it easy that night. Duayne and I got up before daybreak Saturday morning and headed to the jetty's with a couple ultra lights(8lb test)in hand. Duayne throws a grub out with his first cast and is instantly greeted with a 25in Red. I walked out on the jetties while he was tending to his fish and on my first cast I caught a 23 in Red on a piece of squid. We fished for a little while longer without any hits so we headed back to camp with breakfast in hand. After frying up some Redfish we decided to hit the Gulf for a few hours to pick up some dinner. The bite was slow but we still caught plenty for dinner (1 Scamp, 1 Tile fish, 1 Bigeye, 2 Mingo's and some Sand Perch) The Marine Patrol followed us into camp, checked our fish andtook some pic's of the Bigeye before heading back out to check somebody comming in. That night we had some panfried fish smothered with pepperjack cheese.

Fast forward to Sunday morning....We got a late start as the sun was already up when we got out of bed. We debated not going to the jetties because we missed the first light bite but since it was a little foggy out we decided the bite may be still be on and headed that way. This time my cousin Andy tagged along after seeing what we brought back the last time. We fished the first set of Jetties(North) again without any luck so we walked out to the South Jetties which was a great idea. Duayne hooks up after a couple cast with a 26.5in slot Red. A couple cast later and he hooks up to another max slot with a 26.75 in Red. The Redfish were not liking my squid but the Pinfish were so I put one on my ultra light and cast him out. The bait was not in the water 5 seconds before the drag started screaming. I jumped off the jetties and ran down the beach to pull the Red away from the rocks. A few minutes later I had a 30in Red on the beach. I revived him and put on another Pinfish. Same result, screaming drag leap off the jetties run down the beach and land another 30in Red. I revived him as well then tried for another. Once again as soon as the pinfish hit the water I was on again. This time I hooked the fish and passed the rod off to my cousin Andy and he brought in another Bull Red. By this time Duayne decided to rig up to fish with pinfish as well. He caught a large Pigfish and threw it out in the same spot, hooked up instantly and was completely spooled in a couple seconds. While he went back to camp to get another reel me and Andy took turns catching Redfish after Redfish. The action was non stop for probably 2 hrs, your bait would not hit the bottom before you were hooked up to a nice Red. Eventually all the pinfish in the area got scared (imagine that)and we couldn't catch them anymore so we went back to artificials. We caught a few more before the bite died on pompano jig's and DOA's. We caught about 15 orso Reds and missed several others.Andy also caught a Black Drum on a Pompano jig and I caught a Bluefish on a spoon. The bite ended around 10:00 so we walked back to camp with spirits high and cooked up one of the Reds for lunch before packing up camp and heading home. 

It was a fast paced mini vacation as we drove 1600 miles in 2 days then another 100 miles on the water in a couple days. I had a great time but now that I am back to work I am dragging a%s!!!!!!!!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Very nice Matt. I have yet to get into a mess of reds like that.


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

sounds like an awesome trip,glad you had fun:clap


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Great report Matt! It sorta sounds like my typical weekend running down minus the fish :banghead


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats awesome. Glad you fellas had a good time.


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report....man I have tried to find those redfish around the pass for the past three months. Glad to hear that someone has found 'em.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Now that sounds like fun.:clap:clap


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Great report, thanks for sharing:bowdown





:usaflag


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like a great weekend Matt. We could have used some of them reds for the regatta. Let us know when the next campout is on the island,I could use a relaxing weekend myself without the 1600 mile roundtrip to S,Fla. of course.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice Matt!!:letsdrink


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Good report Matt. :clap:clap:clap

Scott


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Dan, if the weather is good this weekend we will probably be out there again. It looks like the Sheepies are just getting started so there should be plenty of action. I'll make a post later this week if we are doing it for sure.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Ocean Man (3/4/2008)*Dan, if the weather is good this weekend we will probably be out there again. It looks like the Sheepies are just getting started so there should be plenty of action. I'll make a post later this week if we are doing it for sure.


Matt weather is looking good but a little on the chilly side.

I hope to be camping out there some in the coming months. Matt just post up when your going out there to stay the night and I'll do the same. I know the shark tourny is coming up and plenty of people will be camping out there that weekend. I may partake in the liquid consumption of the tourny and camp out that weekend.

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #e3e1c7 0px solid; BORDER-TOP: #e3e1c7 0px solid; BORDER-LEFT: #e3e1c7 0px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #e3e1c7 1px solid" vAlign=center width=290 background=http://image.weather.com/web/common/backgrounds/1X67px_10day_background.jpg colSpan=3 height=67><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=290 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 5px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" vAlign=center align=left width=65 height=25><DIV class=blueVerdanaText11>*Sat
Mar 8*</DIV></TD><TD vAlign=center width=115><TABLE style="BORDER-RIGHT: #e3e1c7 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: #e3e1c7 1px solid; BORDER-LEFT: #e3e1c7 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #e3e1c7 1px solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=105 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle width=36>







</TD><TD class=blueVerdanaText11 style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" vAlign=center width=69>Sunny</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=blueFont10 width=65><B class=blueVerdanaText11>55°[/B]/34°</TD><TD class=blueVerdanaText10 align=middle width=50>10% </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #e3e1c7 0px solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: #e3e1c7 0px solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: #e3e1c7 1px solid; PADDING-TOP: 20px; BORDER-BOTTOM: #e3e1c7 1px solid" vAlign=top align=left width=150 background=http://image.weather.com/web/common/backgrounds/graph_background_10day.jpg height=67>
<DIV style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 3px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; PADDING-TOP: 3px"></DIV></TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #e3e1c7 0px solid; BORDER-TOP: #e3e1c7 0px solid; BORDER-LEFT: #e3e1c7 0px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #e3e1c7 1px solid" vAlign=center width=290 background=http://image.weather.com/web/common/backgrounds/1X67px_10day_background.jpg colSpan=3 height=67><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=290 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 5px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" vAlign=center align=left width=65 height=25><DIV class=blueVerdanaText11>*Sun
Mar 9*</DIV></TD><TD vAlign=center width=115><TABLE style="BORDER-RIGHT: #e3e1c7 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: #e3e1c7 1px solid; BORDER-LEFT: #e3e1c7 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #e3e1c7 1px solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=105 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle width=36>







</TD><TD class=blueVerdanaText11 style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" vAlign=center width=69>Sunny</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=blueFont10 width=65><B class=blueVerdanaText11>60°[/B]/42°</TD><TD class=blueVerdanaText10 align=middle width=50>10% </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

Great post, thanks for sharing. Good to hear that the reds are still in the pass.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Low of 34! Sorry Matt you wont catch my azz out on the island in a tent. I'll probably be out sunday during the day and stop by McRae to see if yall are still alive.


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow, you sure can write a story. Real good report. But I just couldnt help but wonder. With all the prep for the campout noone thought of a camera? :takephotoPics sure do help to tell the story. And theres probably a few here that might refer to pics as ahhh,verification. But,thanks for the story though.oke


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Sharkbait410 (3/5/2008)*Wow, you sure can write a story. Real good report. But I just couldnt help but wonder. With all the prep for the campout noone thought of a camera? :takephotoPics sure do help to tell the story. And theres probably a few here that might refer to pics as ahhh,verification. But,thanks for the story though.oke


Excuse me? Nobody needs to prove to anyone, especially YOU, that his report is true. If you want to see fish, take your ass fishing and catch your own! When going camping, there is a lot to think about, much less a camera to go to a sandy, wet location with a bunch of dudes! Give the man props and move on..



> *Fishermandude (3/6/2008)*Wow that was a long ass story .. a loooooooooongg ass shitty story .. You DONT GOT ANY PICTURES NO BODY GIVES A FUCK SO PLEASE SHUT THE FUCK UP AND PEASE DONT POST WORTHLESS TOPICS AGAIN >.


Are you serious? You have visted this forum ONE time that you have been a registered member. Your telling a long time member, that if you read, obviously has several friends on the forum that are respected as he is, that his post doesn't matter b/c it doesn't have pictures. This is not a picture forum, it is a fishing forum to discuss fishing techniques, stories, events, and the like. If you want pictures, look elsewhere! Don't come on here "yelling" and cussing within your first 4 post. You'll likely not get any help with that attitude. 

This guy is probably just a punk starting shit I know, but damn it pissed me off!

I'd much rather read a story like that, than look at a post full of pictures, I can look at the fish when I catch them, although pics are cool. The stories are better!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job and report Matt :clap Plan on doing some camping/fishing out there with my boy when it warms up some.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Fishermandude (3/6/2008)*Wow that was a long ass story .. a loooooooooongg ass shitty story .. You DONT GOT ANY PICTURES NO BODY GIVES A FUCK SO PLEASE SHUT THE FUCK UP AND PEASE DONT POST WORTHLESS TOPICS AGAIN >.


I sure hope your one of Matt's friends just dickin around with him :nonono


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Absolutely an outstanding report! I would rather have a nice read like this than a string of photos. The few times that I post the first responder always has the need photo's reply. I don't own a camera {people that know what I actually look like would understand why} so there are no pictures accompanying the report. I try to be informative about where I am catching fish but people seem to have to have proof. Oceanman has put up a lot of posts in the past that have been full of great picture along with good information. Whenever I see that he has started a new topic I know there is going to be something worthwhile there.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *murphyslaw (3/6/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Fishermandude (3/6/2008)*Wow that was a long ass story .. a loooooooooongg ass shitty story .. You DONT GOT ANY PICTURES NO BODY GIVES A FUCK SO PLEASE SHUT THE FUCK UP AND PEASE DONT POST WORTHLESS TOPICS AGAIN >.
> ...


Unfortunately, I think he's just a retard that does not know the difference between his head or his ass. He's posting the same crap on other topics.


----------



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

CAN'T A MODERATOR DUMP IS @$$ OFF THE FORUM FOR THAT?


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

i'm sure chris can match his IP address and out his ass.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for sticking up for me guys, but it wasn't needed. I don't care what some jacka#% thinks. As for pictures, anybody that reads my reports knows that I love to add pictures to help tell the story. When you are camping and have to make the long walk to the jetties carrying all your tackle you dont want to carry the camera and then have to take care of it while your there. I did take a pic of the day 1 reds once we got back to camp and some sunset pics. I might add them later but it would be at least Monday before I could (leaving for NC in the morning for the weekend).

Matt


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey man thanks for the report and awesome read. I enjoyed it. Pics are great but never a must. I hope to do some camping out at McRae this year as well.


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

The one after you is what really got me fired up! But damn at all the negative, and the sarcasm didn't come across well once I read the 'fishermandude' post...


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Great report and Congrats..I've fished that area a couple of times and the fishing can be outstanding...and I have to :bowdown to anyone camping in mid 30 deg temps...I gave that up about the time I turned 40..what can I say I'm a slow learner..congrats again..and your right when you have to tote a lot of geat you tend to leave the anything not truly needed at home..


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

Well done. :toast


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Outstanding read. Thanks for the great report.


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

N-Reel-Trouble, You totally said what was on my mind, You don't need pic's, esp for a story like that. Pics are nice but it is worth more to read a story like that. Even more to have pics with the story, but either way, There is no need for some ass to knock anyone for reporting a story from there weekend. We 95% of us on here, are here because we like to share information and experiences on the water. Its the %5 that arepissed for some reasonor have an attitude that tries to disrupt the goodness of this forum. 

Keep the reports comeing, always great to read stories like that.


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey guys, this will be my first time camping out at Ft. Mcrea, Are you allowed to have open fires out there? I can't remember if I saw any out there last year. I am looking to spend some quality time on the water on of these weekends.

thanks


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Doogiesar (3/10/2008)*Hey guys, this will be my first time camping out at Ft. Mcrea, Are you allowed to have open fires out there? I can't remember if I saw any out there last year. I am looking to spend some quality time on the water on of these weekends.
> 
> thanks


Yes you can have an open fire. Just make sure to bring your own wood. Don't let them catch you taking local wood from a National Park. :nonono That wood will be rather expensive in the form of a fine.


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I will bring my own wood thats for sure. I wanted to make sure before I headed out for a weekend camping trip.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Here is a pic of the day one Reds just before they were cleaned and ate for breakfast.


----------

